# CUBASE users: Please tell me I can make the key editor stay open!



## stevinn (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm trying to switch to Cubase (from Logic), and so far it's not bad. There's a few things that I'm missing but there's one that's borderline unforgivable IMO: _*any time you delete a MIDI region, the key editor window disappears. *
_
This is driving me nuts. I have three screens. One of them is for the key editor. Sure, it'll pop back up in the same position, thankfully, but I don't want to double click on a region after recording it to get to the notes. I just want it to be there. 

I know that you can have the key editor become part of the track in the main window. That's messy and frankly unwieldy in an enormous session with a bazillion tracks. 

Can someone please tell me how to make it stay put? In return, I will give you a virtual high five, and possibly a pat on the back.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 27, 2016)

Sorry this may be a dum question but what cubase are you using, it wouldn't happen to be cubase 8.5 the full version, or are you using elements or some sort.


----------



## stevinn (Jun 27, 2016)

novaburst said:


> Sorry this may be a dum question but what cubase are you using, it wouldn't happen to be cubase 8.5 the full version, or are you using elements or some sort.


Cunase 8.5, full version.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 27, 2016)

I noticed this when I went from 5 to cubase 6, unlike you i like to get rid of the editor as soon as possible,
I also have 3 monitors and edit is not welcome, just prefer librays, and faders, and tracking.

never the less I popped over to the cubase forum and there is no way to keep edit open after you delete the track,

But there is one or two things you can do to keep it open longer, but it may take some getting used to.

If you have other tracks, tag onto one of them before you delete the track with the error, try as much as possible to correct any errors inside the editor, instead of doing take after take.

When you go to another DAW there will be some adapting to do, Cubase is not Logic, and logic is not cubase,

But try to stick with cubase a little longer you may find some things you really like and it may make the editor issue very small in comparison.

Good luck


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 27, 2016)

Hm. Don't know if there's a way to keep it open. The key editor focuses based on MIDI regions, so if you have one selected and delete it, it closes since there's no region to focus on. If you've looked through all the preferences closely and found nothing, I think you'd just have to deal with it, or work on habits - I think that if you only delete MIDI regions that you don't have selected, your key editor will stay open.

Edit: Wait. You have to select a MIDI region to delete it. Never mind then, dunno.


----------



## stevinn (Jun 27, 2016)

Sad. 

This just seems like a horrible oversight to me. I don't see it as a Logic-specific workflow type thing... I mean the key editor is necessary in all DAWs and wanting to save yourself from constantly double-clicking seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## chrysshawk (Jun 27, 2016)

Ref the "Why do DAWs have to be so stubborn?" thread


----------



## novaburst (Jun 27, 2016)

stevinn said:


> Sad.
> 
> This just seems like a horrible oversight to me. I don't see it as a Logic-specific workflow type thing... I mean the key editor is necessary in all DAWs and wanting to save yourself from constantly double-clicking seems like a no-brainer to me.



It seems the correct thing to do, for midi editor to disrepair after you delete the midi track, i find it logical, 

But may question is you seem to be implying that other DAWs have the editor open even when you delete the midi track, would you mind telling us what ones do this 

Perhaps thats the Daw you need, find one that keeps its editor open.

I have never found this strange or difficult to work with, even when you are editing as you go, but mostly you start editing once that midi lane is complete, that saves the continued delete and double click

But never found this a problem or hindrance.


----------



## Jetzer (Jun 27, 2016)

I just use E to open the editor on my main screen, never even thought a second about having it open full time. I don't think it is weird, just a workflow thing.


----------



## stevinn (Jun 27, 2016)

novaburst said:


> But may question is you seem to be implying that other DAWs have the editor open even when you delete the midi track, would you mind telling us what ones do this



Logic does. But I'm switching to Cubase. And for the most part I really like it. I even dare say I like it more... 

I actually find it to be interesting that Cubase users look at me like an alien when I mention this. Just shows that our style is molded by the DAW we use. To me, it makes perfect sense for a key editor window to have permanence. I select a MIDI region and the notes will always appear there. No region selected, no notes to show. Doesn't mean the window needs to disappear and require me to double click again to bring it back. That is indeed a hindrance.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 27, 2016)

Same here... as a Logic user it makes me sick to see Cubase tutorial videos where users open and close windows throughout. But for Cubase users it seems so normal because you can't do anything without opening and closing windows. 
In Logic you always have all windows you need open and just look at it. If you need other editors you switch the screen set and have a new combination of open windows. Notation draws itself in the score editor while recording. In Cubase it closes.
I tried to start working with Cubase a few times but I never know where to look. Everything disappears all the time. Back to Logic.


----------



## lucor (Jun 27, 2016)

The way Cubase handles windows and such has been one of its main critic points for years now. It's also one of the reasons why I'm still on the edge of switching to Studio One, just need the track deactivation feature to be implemented.
However, I remember reading or hearing somewhere that they want to focus on that particular problem with Cubase 9.0, so I hope we'll see something in December.


----------



## stevinn (Jun 27, 2016)

lucor said:


> The way Cubase handles windows and such has been one of its main critic points for years now. It's also one of the reasons why I'm still on the edge of switching to Studio One, just need the track deactivation feature to be implemented.
> However, I remember reading or hearing somewhere that they want to focus on that particular problem with Cubase 9.0, so I hope we'll see something in December.


Me too because I'm jumping in with both feet and burning my bridges. Building a PC and switching to Windows, turning my back on Apple, probably forever if they don't get their act together.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 27, 2016)

stevinn said:


> Just shows that our style is molded by the DAW we use. To



I think this is a very correct statement does anybody have a choice but to to get molded by the Daw we use,

If something was not there in the first place it's not going to be missed, and if you really want something to work you will need to adapt,

I have 3 different DAWS and all work differently, but find none as flexible and as creative as cubase, its the one Daw I just can not live without,


----------



## novaburst (Jun 27, 2016)

stevinn said:


> users look at me like an alien


Aaaaaaaaarh somebody anybody help me Heeeelp me please Heeeelp me, there is a none cubase user here ..............


----------



## Jackles (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm a Cubase 7.5 user and the windows management is a nightmare. Everything is free, except for the mixer that I can display full screen on another monitor, which is great ! 
But for everything else, I actually have to organise my work-space myself like a puzzle, by placing the edges of every windows side by side. 
So I have my main window on one side, and my MIDI editor on the other. 
The thing I'm struggling with the most is that I couldn't make the main window to be full screen and have every other windows to appear on top of it. If I make the main window full screen I can't see my MIDI editor anymore, and if I full screen my MIDI editor, it's the other way around. 
So most of the time, I want for instance the instrument rack to pop up, so I press F11, but it doesn't because it was already there, in the background of all the windows opened, and by pressing F11, I actually closed it, ... 
It's fine on a couple occasions, but while I'm working, having to double shortcut every window I want to open is literally a pain in the xxx !
If anyone has a workaround, I'm buying !


----------



## Synthmorph (Jul 1, 2016)

Wait until November 2016


----------



## airflamesred (Jul 1, 2016)

Jackles said:


> I'm a Cubase 7.5 user and the windows management is a nightmare. Everything is free, except for the mixer that I can display full screen on another monitor, which is great !
> But for everything else, I actually have to organise my work-space myself like a puzzle, by placing the edges of every windows side by side.
> So I have my main window on one side, and my MIDI editor on the other.
> The thing I'm struggling with the most is that I couldn't make the main window to be full screen and have every other windows to appear on top of it. If I make the main window full screen I can't see my MIDI editor anymore, and if I full screen my MIDI editor, it's the other way around.
> ...


I'm not sure when the Configurations button came in but that maybe useful to you (I'm on 8.5 Artist) as might 'edit in place'.
Even back to ver7 I had a couple of buttons on my mouse to open either midi or mixer, even without buttons you can choose (once open) from the taskbar.


----------

